# Diarrhea after food change, what now?



## jedij007 (Aug 20, 2012)

I have been feeding Layla Orijin Puppy food. But ran out Sunday and started giving her Orijin Large Breed Puppy food. she was Ok Monday, regular stool. But yesterday about 6 PM she had diarrhea. we didn't know what to think. Then We fed her dinner at 7PM. we went out for an hour and she had an accident in her crate. She never has had one before. She has had diarrhea every 2 hours since. 6PM, 8PM, 11PM, 1AM, 3AM, 5AM, 8:20AM. I gave her some dog Probiotic in power form 1/4 teaspoon in water last night at about 9:30 PM. I know that i made a mistake changing the food and not weening her off the regular to go to the large breed. But what should we do now?


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

make sure it's nothing medical. it could be the food change.
go back to the puppy food.


----------



## briantw (Oct 1, 2012)

It was probably just the sudden nature of the change. Puppies in particular have pretty weak stomachs. 

Short term, make sure she has plenty of water, as she'll get dehydrated quickly going that much. You can also give her a dose of Pepto twice a day and it may help ease her stomach. 

Longer term, you'll just have to ride it out. Switching back to her old food probably won't stop the runs at this point, so better to wait it out until she starts dropping solids again. If you don't see any signs of improvement after a couple of days, you'll probably need to schedule a vet visit. 

If you do decide to switch her back to the other food, do it slowly (over the course of a week to ten days) after she's used to the new food. That will help you avoid going through this again.


----------

